# New Wyoming member



## GrandTarghee (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello from Wyoming. Looking for advice on my first skiff. We decided to escape our snowy Tetons and head to south Texas during Oct - Dec and again in March-May. I’m a retired fly-fishing guide with plenty of experience on drift boats and rafts. However, I have little experience on poling skiffs. I’m hoping this forum can help me decide on a boat. We plan on focusing our fishing efforts on the lower Laguna Madre area. Don’t have any plans going out on the gulf. Would love to hear opinions and recommendations for makes and models of skiffs from more experienced skiff owners. Anyone with fly-fishing experience using a skiff in the Laguna Madre area would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

GrandTarghee said:


> Hello from Wyoming. Looking for advice on my first skiff. We decided to escape our snowy Tetons and head to south Texas during Oct - Dec and again in March-May. I’m a retired fly-fishing guide with plenty of experience on drift boats and rafts. However, I have little experience on poling skiffs. I’m hoping this forum can help me decide on a boat. We plan on focusing our fishing efforts on the lower Laguna Madre area. Don’t have any plans going out on the gulf. Would love to hear opinions and recommendations for makes and models of skiffs from more experienced skiff owners. Anyone with fly-fishing experience using a skiff in the Laguna Madre area would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


Just bring a drift boat; It'll be a sweet conversation piece! Seriously, though you'll probably want something with a tunnel. HPX-T, 17T, Tailfisher, HB Pro, etc. I'm sure the Tx guys will chime in. BTW just got back from a week in Wyoming catching cutthroats and seeing the sights...why would anyone ever leave that place willingly?


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome to the Forums. I'm a Wyoming (Casper) transplant myself. I can't help with with the Texas or Fly Fishing question as I reside in Jacksonville, FL and don't do much fly fishing. I'm sure there are plenty of helpful folks on here who will chide in with some advice. If you're ever in the JAX area look me up.
-Jeff


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Just bring a drift boat; It'll be a sweet conversation piece! Seriously, though you'll probably want something with a tunnel. HPX-T, 17T, Tailfisher, HB Pro, etc. I'm sure the Tx guys will chime in. BTW just got back from a week in Wyoming catching cutthroats and seeing the sights...why would anyone ever leave that place willingly?


I thought the same thing until I went back and visited a few times in the winter. I don't miss the cold or the wind.


----------



## GrandTarghee (Jun 20, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Just bring a drift boat; It'll be a sweet conversation piece! Seriously, though you'll probably want something with a tunnel. HPX-T, 17T, Tailfisher, HB Pro, etc. I'm sure the Tx guys will chime in. BTW just got back from a week in Wyoming catching cutthroats and seeing the sights...why would anyone ever leave that place willingly?


Not leaving. Only escaping during the shoulder seasons. Glad to hear you enjoyed our beautiful area. In my opinion, we have some of the finest freshwater fly fishing in the country. We joked about bringing the Clack down and rowing around the bay.....Thanks for the info.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mustang said:


> I thought the same thing until I went back and visited a few times in the winter. I don't miss the cold or the wind.


Yeah, the hail and snow flurries driving from Victor to Jackson in the middle of June kind of freaked me out.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I would get one of Spears tunnels with a 50 on it or find a nice used HPXT, Stilt or HB. 
You will love the fishing down there.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to Texas. The only thing fly fishing in western rivers vs the Laguna Madre have in common is the fly rod. If you have not done so, fish with a Laguna Madre guide before you buy a skiff. Eric Glass, William Townsend, Ben Paschal, or me at Gulfcoastedgelc.com. Consider your physical condition/age, how often you can get on the water when the weather is good, and who is /will fish with you on the skiff. Fishing solo from a skiff is not a great thing to do. Living near the Laguna Madre can wear you down over time and not many people or structures can handle the almost continuous windblown sand and salt from about March through October. There are, however, lots of transient, adventurous snowbirds in second homes and the ever-expanding RV parks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you by chance Vic Ford? Used to be a guide in the Tetons.


----------



## GrandTarghee (Jun 20, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Do you by chance Vic Ford? Used to be a guide in the Tetons.


Sorry, I don't know him.


----------

